# Hot Pepper Jelly



## sevenal (Oct 13, 2011)

Just cleaned up from making about 30 1/2 pints of habanero, jalapeño, and hot wax pepper jelly. 
5 cups of sugar
1 1/2 cups of apple vinegar
2packs of liquid sure gel 
About 3 dozen peppers - you can use some red bell pepper if you want to tone it down and color it up.
Lots of recipes on line but this basic one works.

Crackers, cream cheese and some of this jelly glass o wine =lunch


----------



## Rocky (Oct 13, 2011)

We make ours with just jalapenos, so yours would probably be a little hotter. I like the recipe, though and will give it a try. 

What a conicidence! I had the same lunch, only without the crackers, cheese and jelly.


----------

